# Winter rod building project



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone have any special rod they're going to build over the Winter? I'm debating on a Lami 1502 or the Breakaway GSW1145/2...


Sandcrab


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm looking for some junk blanks to make cat fishing rod. No, not a cat that's a fish, a cat with 9 lives and four paws. I want to make one that's 3 foot long and I can throw toy mice at all day I found a couple reels at Bass Pro that would work perfectly for this task and all around $20. They're miniature conventional reels, but something like a zebco 33 may be better. We'll have to see.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Skunk I did the same thing when I was a kid. Just make sure the kitty doesn't get wrapped up in the line like mine did. Damn near cut into one of his paws.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

First up I'll be building a Party Boat Togging rod. 

I'm going to acid wrap a GUSA 80 MegaMag with Fuji TLNSG Titanium's; 16-12-10-8-8-8-8-8-8 . . . No reel seat, going deckhand style with #30 tarred twine and using a Cork Puppy for the reel (Newell 220 w/3.6-1 gears). The completed rig (7'-9"+/-) should weigh about 21 ounces and be able to hang 12-12 oz from it and muscle big whitechins from under their rock or wreck!

I've also set myself up for 6 weeks of anxious waiting for a very special delivery from the UK . . .


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm in the process of building my first rod. I had an old beefstick that I'm converting into a light stand-up/shark rod. Already removed the guides and reel seat and have installed a heavy duty alum. reel seat and slick butt. I should be adding an alum gimble tonight. Also working on a tiger wrap at the butt. The guides are AMTAK turbo guides.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*fly rod*

No new saltwater stuff planned but I am in the process of putting a new fly rod together.

I picked up a new Fenwick 9' 4 piece blank for a 6 weight line. My first serious fly rods were Fenwicks so for a little nostalgia trip, I decided to build an updated version.

The blank is a beautiful translucent chestnut brown. I've installed a Burled Rosewood reel seat with titanium coated hardware and I'll be using solid titanium single foot guides. I'm thinkin' this rod is going to be stunning when it's done.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I've got about eight blanks to build on right now. Two are for meself for the boat this spring summer and fall. I'm tiger wrapping them rightnow. The grips were put on a few weeks ago and I let them rest. Two new trout rods hanging from the cieling. Just blanks right now and I certain I can find something to do with them. Two other boat rod blanks that are up in the air and a rainshadow 1509 surf rod that...who knows...


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm planning on doing my first tiger wrap on a tog stick.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Lightload said:


> No new saltwater stuff planned but I am in the process of putting a new fly rod together.
> 
> I picked up a new Fenwick 9' 4 piece blank for a 6 weight line. My first serious fly rods were Fenwicks so for a little nostalgia trip, I decided to build an updated version.
> 
> The blank is a beautiful translucent chestnut brown. I've installed a Burled Rosewood reel seat with titanium coated hardware and I'll be using solid titanium single foot guides. I'm thinkin' this rod is going to be stunning when it's done.


Just finished mine a couple of months ago - first fly rod for me. I went with Snake Brand guides - they are sweet and pre-filed down for you... 

http://www.snakeguides.com/

Sandcrab


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have almost 2 dozen blanks to work on this winter if time permits. I have a couple older Allstar boat rod blanks including a 16# class, 2 live bait rods and some other boat rods. Also a couple freshwater rods and another steelhead blank for throwing in the surf. For the surf I have a couple Zziplex blanks and 2 Conoflex Sea Match bass to build. I started one of the Conoflex rods in the spring but have not finished it yet, I had to build a jigging blank from Japan and a bunker spoon rod for this fall/winter striper fishing. I have difficulty finding time to build all the rods I want and fish also. I only really find time in February and March as that is the slowest time of year for me fishing. This year might be worse as I think the Stripers will be off Va beach through February.

John


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

Sandcrab, nice guides. I like the idea that you don't have to shape the guide feet.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Lightload said:


> Sandcrab, nice guides. I like the idea that you don't have to shape the guide feet.



I got one of their stripper guides too to match the color of my Lami blank (burgundy)... Cant wait to check out the completed blank with my GPX line...

Sandcrab


----------



## Just_Me (Feb 7, 2008)

Have a few blanks laying around meself but the one that I want done is the CTS S8 Surf 2pc (blue) 13' 8-12. just ordered the blue V Frame w/ hologram eyes and a silver fs6 reel seat. Want to go Yellow as the under wraps still thinking on what other colors and pattern I wanna go with it.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Just_Me said:


> ...Want to go Yellow as the under wraps still thinking on what other colors and pattern I wanna go with it.


I tried yellow once and it nearly kicked my butt! I was getting lots of bleedover...

I'll stick with other colors...

Sandcrab


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have 2 Lami's I'm planning on building soon, These will be my first build so I will let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I just finished rebuilding the butt of my Calstar 700H that I built a couple of years ago. After using it, I decided it'd work better with one of my Penn Baja Specials as a rail rod, so I needed to lengthen the butt. After a mind-numbing hour with a Dremel cutting wheel, I got the aluminum gimble and aluminum reel seat off. A few daft cuts with a utility knife, and the EVA is trimmed down. I positioned a new reel seat a bit higher up the blank, from the butt side (so I don't have to rewrap all 9 guides :redface and glued it and a new gimble down. The butt has a base layer of cork tape on it right now. I was going to put shrink wrap over that, but the cork tape is growing on me in this application. Hopefully, I'll get to put it to the ringer this weekend!


----------

